

Jupiter may have just saved Earth from a devastating impact event - joegaudet
http://io9.com/5942203/jupiter-may-have-just-saved-earth-from-a-devastating-impact-event

======
mooism2
What a ridiculously overstated headline. If there's any evidence the
asteroid/comet/thing was heading towards Earth, it's not mentioned in the
article.

